# Education Help???



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, Iam a Junior in High School right now and its time to think about my furture. And since i love working on small engines ( carbs the most) and i built a couple of go cart racing engines, I was wondering what is the best path to go to be a Certified Master Tech/Dealer? I was thinking about doin a intership at a shop for a year. Are there any certain colleges you guys know? ANY info on this would be greatly appricated!!!

Thanks


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well im just going into high school this year, I too love small engines but I really want to go to something bigger so thats why I am going to a technical high school for automotive, and then possibly I want to get into wyotech automotive institute collage in Pennsylvania. My goal is to become a certified master tech and i don't know what after that... If your into computers and small engines then working on cars is a good idea because of the advanced computers in the cars. Heck my mom's Trailblazer is said to have about 60 computer systems in it haha.


----------



## tweety652 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi. in my opinion i would say finish high school first, then find a reputable college/technical school to advance your training. once done with that work for a well established shop and try to learn the in and outs of the entire business. then you can decide if this is the way you want to live or just do it as a hobby. i chose hobby as i cant make much money in my area, but it all depends on many different things. decide for yourself but dont jump into anything drastic.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

agree with tweety


----------



## FredMitchel (Dec 8, 2020)

In fact, there is enough information on the Internet - depending on your location, financial situation, whether you need quotas, etc. maybe someone will find motivation for themselves here or just pay for essay in online service


----------

